# Gold Eaqgle / Gordon Cycle



## golfer5280 (May 1, 2012)

I found a bicycle. It appears to be a middle weight. It is a women's model. The head badge has an eagle (gold) with the letter G (Red) on it. it reads Gold Eagle on top and Gordon cycle at the bottom. Can any one tell me about this bike?


----------



## Ranger Dan (May 1, 2012)

(Allow me....)

These folks here are experts, but they want _pictures_ with questions like this.


----------



## Uniblab (May 1, 2012)

"I have one of those round square things with a triangle on the opposing corners and need a rectangular version...oh, and the color is clear. How much for this?"


----------



## golfer5280 (May 1, 2012)

*Sorry*

Sorry I bothered all the experts out there. By the way, what color are your outer space bike thingy parts you need?


----------



## Uniblab (May 1, 2012)

I meant what I said in a good-natured way, sorry if you took it as something other than that. I'm sure I speak for others when I say that we ARE interested in your bike and would request that you help us to help you!

My Space(cadet)liner is a chrome shade of rust and originally had red tank and rack.


----------



## golfer5280 (May 1, 2012)

*Golfer*

No problem.


----------



## golfer5280 (May 4, 2012)

*Golfer 5280*

I took some pictures of my Gold Eagle bike. Any information would be appreciated.

http://s1153.photobucket.com/albums/p502/golfer5280/


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 5, 2012)

Well Golfer, it looks to be a lightweight, with a frame known as the 'Mixte'. I think these came out in the late 70s under many different badges.


----------

